# Rechercher dans “Notes”



## biru9 (25 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Lorsque je lance une recherche dans l’application Notes sur mon iPhone (iPhone 11, IOS 14.5.1) le message « Aucune note trouvée » apparaît dès la première lettre saisie. 
J’ai beau chercher je n’ai trouvé aucune solution. 
Je précise que la fonction « Rechercher » fonctionne correctement dans l’application « Mail ». 
Si quelqu’un.e a une solution, je suis preneur, bien sûr. 
Merci d’avance,
Rubens


----------



## MrTom (25 Mai 2021)

Hello,

Est-ce que dans Réglages > Notes > Siri et recherche > les cases sont bien cochées ?


----------



## biru9 (31 Mai 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que dans Réglages > Notes > Siri et recherche > les cases sont bien cochées ?


Hola,

Oui, toutes les cases sont bien cochées.

Merci d'avoir essayé.


----------

